# 826 deisel hyro



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Heard a strange noise coming from the left side of the engine. Stithscope pointed to a bearing hehind a four bolt 1/2 thick round plate so I removed it to check it out. Nothing wrong with the roller bearing or the race. So trying to push the thing back in but the race inside is spring loaded and is now not exactly centered. Using a ply bar I can center it again but no way to keep it in place to puch the bearing back in. Any ideas? I'm stumped.:dazed:


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Alaska Rancher,

Welcome back to the tractor forum. 

This has to be do-able in some manner. Can you get the cover back on loosely, and do your best to center it through the gap at that time? Then tighten it back down.


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks but the bearing is attached to the bolt down flang and there is no gap to position the inner race. I am at a head scratching moment.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Does the inner race stick out of the hole? Use longer bolts with ample threads to get it started right, then switch to the correct ones as you get it pulled in.


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Not an option I'm afraid as the the bearing is NOT tapered. The bearing race isinside the tractor and is off center after I removed the bearing for checking! Looking into the 4" hole I can see that the race is slightly to the left of center. I can, with a pry bar move it to center but it Snaps back off center as I release the pressure. It's only off a 1/2 inch but that's enough to keep me from "forcing" the bearing back into proper position. Yikes if only........


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Got it back together again!! Drained hydro fluid (lotsa water) removed pan, crowbar lever over and held it with a stick while pushing the bearing back into the race. Whipeeee. Problem was noise down in there a while back, turned out to be ice (I'm in Fairbanks-AK 10 below) so fluid wasn't getting to pump etc. Needed to drain it anyway.


----------

